# Culturing Fruit Flies?



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, I just wanted to know if im suppose to make the recipe for mushy stuff on the bottom, or am i suppose to order it? If there is an easy way to make it, will people out there please post your ingredients. I want the simplest ingredients to make the ff food. Whatever works, let me know. Thanks. I need it ASAP.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

One of many recipes out there, works for me. 
http://www.understoryenterprises.com/culturing.htm


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

i love the instant media offered by folks like ED's fly meat. you just add water and yeast. using half vinegar and half water for any recipe helps prevent mold. just browse through the food section here and you'll find at least a half dozen recipes that folks use and can decide which sounds best to you. you can decide where is the ballance between simplicity, yield, and odor.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Are you supposed to let the yeast do its work for a day or two before adding the fruit flies? All the fruit flies I put in carolina mix died on me. I put them in as soon as the mix was made. But another of the same mix which I had let rest for a few days before adding the flies is doing well. So im confused.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

When the Bakers yeast you add first begins to grow, which is almost immediately, it will put out a lot of CO2, especially at first. (That's why bread rises.) This may not be a problem if your lid is well vented, but I usually wait an hour or two before adding the flies. This also gives the media time to absorb all the water you add so there is nothing standing for the flies to drown in. You only need a small sprinkle of yeast, by the way. Even with doing it different ways, adding the flies immediately or waiting, I have not actually noticed a lot of difference. I just use the potato flake stuff from Saurian--no additional vinegar or anything but a sprinkle of Baker's yeast and water. I also add either excelsior or crumpled brown bag material for some extra space for the larvae--just stuff it in. I've never had problems with this in 6 years. If a culture stinks or seems to be growing something else, I toss it in toto, but few ever do show these problems. Just keep starting new cultures from middle aged fly cultures that are going strong, and it will work out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

To add to Slay, in the recipe I linked to above it say to let the jars set for 24 hrs for Co2 dissipation. Although 24 may be overkill its a good idea to let them set for a couple of hours. I opt for the 24, why take chances.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

I think it was the CO2. I put some more flies in last night and these seem to be doing well. Thanks guys.


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

With the Carolina mix, is the Methyl paraben important? Will it mold like crazy if you don't add it? What about just using half water, half vinegar?
-Beeswaxx


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

switching to 1/2 water 1/2 vinegar worked for me with my mold problems.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't know, im winging it. I havent had mold yet, so Im crossing my fingers.


----------

